# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ضعي هنا أقوال تحث على طلب العلم

## هدير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




الحمد لله:


ضعي هنا أقوالاً تحث على طلب العلم




انتقي مما تعرفيه :


من أطايب الكلام
ورونق الألفاظ
ورشيق العبارات
مما يعرض أمامكِ أو تعرفيه سابقا
من آية كريمة
أو حديث شريف صحيح
أو قول للسلف
أو لعالم
أو نكتة 
أو حكمة من الحكم
أو بيت شعر من الأشعار
أو مثل من الأمثال
وسيري على هذا المهيع الواسع...






نبدأ على بركة الله

----------


## هدير

*قال الله تعالى:* 
*[ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قِيلَ لَكُمْ تَفَسَّحُوا فِي الْمَجَالِسِ فَافْسَحُوا يَفْسَحِ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَإِذَا قِيلَ انشُزُوا فَانشُزُوا يَرْفَعِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ**]*
*المجادلة*

----------


## هدير

*قال تعالى:
{يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا أُحِلَّ لَهُمْ قُلْ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ وَمَا عَلَّمْتُمْ مِنَ الْجَوَارِحِ مُكَلِّبِينَ تُعَلِّمُونَهُن  َّ مِمَّا عَلَّمَكُمُ اللَّهُ فَكُلُوا مِمَّا أَمْسَكْنَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ} [المائدة : 4]
وجه الشاهد:
اباح الله تعالى صيد الكلب المعلم
وحرم صيد الكلب الجاهل !!!*

----------


## بارقة الأمل

قال الإمام ابن حزمٍ – رحمه الله –: «لو لم يكن مِنْ فائدةِ العلمِ والاشتغال بهِ إلا أنْ يقطعَ المشتغل بهِ عن الوساوسِ المضنِيَةِ، ومطارح الآمال التي لا تفيدُ غير الهمِّ، وكفاية الأفكار المؤلمةِ للنفسِ؛ لكان ذلكَ أعظمَ داعٍ إليهِ، فكيف وله مِنَ الفضائلِ ما يطولُ ذكرهُ». "الأخلاق والسير".

----------


## هدير

> قال الإمام ابن حزمٍ – رحمه الله –: «لو لم يكن مِنْ فائدةِ العلمِ والاشتغال بهِ إلا أنْ يقطعَ المشتغل بهِ عن الوساوسِ المضنِيَةِ، ومطارح الآمال التي لا تفيدُ غير الهمِّ، وكفاية الأفكار المؤلمةِ للنفسِ؛ لكان ذلكَ أعظمَ داعٍ إليهِ، فكيف وله مِنَ الفضائلِ ما يطولُ ذكرهُ». "الأخلاق والسير".


بارك الله فيك 
وحياك الله أختي الفاضلة بارقة الأمل

----------


## هدير

من منظومة الميمية في الوصايا والآداب العلمية


*العِلْمُ أغْلَى وأحْلى ما لَهُ اسْتَمَعَتْ ** أذْنٌ وأعْرَبَ عنهُ ناطِقٌ بِفَمِ

العِلْمُ غايَتُهُ القُصْوَى ورُتْبَتُهُ الْـ ** عَلْياءُ فاسْعَوا إليهِ يَا أُولِي الهِمَمِ

العِلْمُ أشْرَفُ مَطْلوبٍ وَطالِبُهُ ** للهِ أكْرَمُ مَن يَمْشِي عَلى قَدَمِ

العِلْمُ نورٌ مُبِينٌ يَسْتَضِيءُ بِهِ ** أهْلُ السَّعادَةِ والجُهَّالُ فِي الظُّلَمِ

الْعِلْمُ أعْلَى حَياةٍ للعِبادِ كَما ** أهْلُ الجَهالَةِ أمْواتٌ بِجَهْلِهِمِ*

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكِ أختي الفاضلة هدير, دائما تتحفينا بموضوعات تفاعلية رائعة
وشكر الله لأختنا الفاضلة الكريمة ( بارقة الأمل ), ونفع الله بها.

قال الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين في منظومته "أصول الفقه وقواعده"

وبعدُ فالعلمُ بحورٌ زاخرة   ******    لنْ يبلغ الكادحُ فيهِ آخره
لكنّ في أُصولهِ تسهيلا    ******    لنيله فاحرصْ تَجِدْ سبيلا

..

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

عن أبي موسى رضي الله عنه قال قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل ما بعثني الله به من الهدى والعلم كمثل غيث أصاب أرضا فكانت منها طائفة طيبة قبلت الماء فأنبتت الكلأ والعشب الكثير وكان منها أجادب أمسكت الماء فنفع الله بها الناس فشربوا منها وسقوا وزرعوا وأصاب طائفة منها أخرى إنما هي قيعان لا تمسك ماء وتنبت كلأ فذلك مثل من فقه في دين الله ونفعه ما بعثني الله به فعلم وعلم ومثل من لم يرفع بذلك رأسا ولم يقبل هدى الله الذي أرسلت به) متفق عليه 
وعن أبي هريرة-رضي الله عنه-قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم *من تعلم علما مما يبتغى به وجه الله عز وجل لا يتعلمه إلا ليصيب به عرضا من الدنيا لم يجد عرف الجنة يوم القيامة يعني ريحها* رواه أبو داود بإسناد صحيح .

----------


## بارقة الأمل

«إذا ظفِرْتَ برجُلٍ واحدٍ من أولي العلمِ؛ طالبٍ للدليلِ، مُحَكِّمٍ له، متبعٍ للحقِّ حيثُ كانَ، وأينَ كان، ومع مَنْ كان؛ زالت الوحشةُ، وحصلتْ الأُلفةُ، وإن خالفكَ؛ فإنه يخالفكَ ويعذُرُكَ.
والجاهل الظالمُ يخالفُكَ بلا حجةٍ، ويكفِّرُكَ أو يُبَدِّعُكَ بلا حجةٍ، وذنبُكَ: رغبتُكَ عن طريقتهِ الوخيمة، وسيرته الذميمة، فلا تغترَّ بكثرةِ هذا الضربِ، فإنَّ الآلاف المؤلفةَ منهم؛ لا يعْدلونَ بشخصِ واحدٍ من أهل العلمِ، والواحدُ مِنْ أهل العلمِ يعدِلُ ملء الأرض منهم». ابن القيم. "إعلام الموقعين".

----------


## هدير

أين طالبات العلم من هذي الصفحة 
؟

----------

